# real basic



## lyz (12 Mars 2010)

salut
y a des programeur là dessus ici?
j'utilise le .2 sur os 9 moi
et puis je cherche 2 plug in:
existe t il 1 plug in pour faire de la musique genre midi

et aussi pour gerer le port usb

voilà


----------



## France1159 (20 Mars 2010)

Pense à changer de bateau. Le RealBasic n'a rien de bon ...
Une alternative pour ce qui n'ont pas le courage de se fonder dans les méandres de l'Objective-C ou autre comme Python, Ruby ou Java ?


----------

